# 1950 schwinn straight bar



## PlasticNerd (Oct 26, 2020)

This ones gonna polish up good! Do you guys know if the Perry hub was a standard or an optional hub fir this year? I’ve usually seen ND hubs on these bikes! It’s got a date of 12-7-1950


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 26, 2020)

Nice bike Gary!  I have never seen a Perry hub on a bike that early.  Very interesting??


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 26, 2020)

Nice original paint! Not sure when the hub was put in to production, but I took a Perry hub off a 1953 Schwinn.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 26, 2020)

@PlasticNerd         Check for a date code on the top of your Perry brake arm.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Oct 26, 2020)

Tim the Skid said:


> @PlasticNerd         Check for a date code on the top of your Perry brake arm.
> View attachment 1291789



Thanks Tim! It’s on the back! 11-50


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 27, 2020)

November 1950! That matches your time frame.


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 27, 2020)

My June 55 Spitfire’s Perry is dated May 55. Have seen several old Schwinns with Perry hubs.


----------

